# 69 4speed bellhousing



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

In need of a bell housing for my 69. Who makes a good quality repo?? Thanks


----------



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/sale-bell-housing-9785581-a-98242/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have half a dozen nice original "581" casting bell housings. Will ck in tonight on the fan.


----------

